# W8 Pictures



## mygolf3 (Nov 26, 2002)

Hello All,
I'm looking for pictures of W8s in or out of the car, top bottom, where ever and whatever. I have been in all the post and search the web. The web have only a few good pictures but I want more. So if you can help that would be great. Thanks 
Chris


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: W8 Pictures (mygolf3)*

Here's one of mine in the middle of surgery:








Thats looking at the oil pan with the front of the engine face-down on the crate.
I've got some others to dig up with different shots of it that you might like.


_Modified by KingVR at 9:30 AM 11-10-2009_


----------



## mygolf3 (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks, what's the reason for the surgery?


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (mygolf3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mygolf3* »_Thanks, what's the reason for the surgery? 

Dummy at a dealership in Colorado had the intake manifold off to check for the source of some leak...and he did NOT place tape or even stuff rags into the intake runners.








No surprise he misplaced a nut into cylinder #4, which refused to be compressed by the piston. 
STEEL NUT vs. CAST ALUMINUM PISTON = Things went NUTS!!









I thought it was simply going to be a "pull the oil pan since the head is off and take off the con-rod cap and push it out....so I had to go through this:









and then this:









Turns out to be quite a stout design with such a heavy duty 4-BOLT MAIN, Windage Tray to keep oil off of the crankshaft, and it is basically the entire _bottom-half_ of the engine block that acts as the support carrier for the crankshaft.
This means that I need to actually split the block into an UPPER and LOWER half just to access the connecting rod bolts. Should be interesting.


----------



## mygolf3 (Nov 26, 2002)

Damn looking like fun! I love when someone else brakes my stuff from their own stupidity! Please keep me updated.


----------

